# Dixie Kidded! Another single BIG kid! :)



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

After looking like she was going to go these last 24 hours (this is the one goat I didn't have a definete due date on...) and after staying up half the night with her Dixie decided to kid this morning at 9:30.

Just like her daughter Chime that kidded 4 days ago it was another single big kid, this time a little doeling!

Another mini Dude!!  









Yesterday eating hay to get ready...









3 Generations of goats, baby mini Dude, Chime and Dixie yesterday









Hanging out on the goat spot with the wireless internet in the dog kennels on kid watch.. lol









And success the baby is born!









pretty little baby only a few minutes old









Standing for the the first time









This walking thing is not easy









I love the random white leg!









Nursing right away!

Whew, what an experience this last week has been with goat kidding, now a break til next Thursday hopefully if Caddy goes on time!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Adorable! Congratulations.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...so cute! Congrats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable...congrats... :thumb:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Congratulations! I love the pictures, especially the one with the dogs all watching.

Jan


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks everyone! she is bouncing around, i can't wait to put her back in with the does so she can have a playmate with the little buckling born a few days ago because all she wants to do is play! (oh and nurse too.)

Oh and Jan my dogs are the nosiest things EVER and kidding is such a good show for them, I do think being there at the kid's birth helps them build a strong bond and helps with the protection instinct for keeping them safe from predators and such.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Wow...she is a big girl, and an absolute DOLL!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

a BEAUTIFUL baby!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Congratulations!! Thank goodness the kidding went well considering how big she was.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's soooo cute! And omg the pics are hilarious of the doggies watching in the background! Nosy brats


----------

